# removed



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

--mod removed--


----------



## arkfirefighter (Dec 22, 2011)

I posted on craigslist n traded my gnex for a max that way. Might look into a trade that way.


----------



## wiley923 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you ever held/used a RAZR MAX? I picked my Nexus because of how big the _RAZR_ was.Make sure you aren't making the wrong swap.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Trades are not allowed on rootz and selling must be done in the appropriate forum

Thank you.


----------

